# Spanish meat goat x Alpine dairy goat



## goatboy1973 (Mar 10, 2014)

Last year I bought some dairy goats at a good price to use in my commercial meat goat operation. I have another herd of pure Koy Ranch Spanish meat goats that I am currently building up in hopes to be able to produce quality herdsires for commercial meat goat producers. I already sell small starter herds utilizing Spanish herdsires. I have bred my pure Spanish bucks to Alpine, Nubian, and Saanen/ Alpine/ Nubian cross does. I have found out that the Alpine does that I have crossed with my Spaniards produce some of the biggest and best kids compared to the other breeds of dairy and are rather meaty. This kinda shocked me as Nubians are really a dual purpose breed (milk/meat) and I thought that they would be the meatiest of the F1 kids. This cross produced a kid that is like a pure Nubian is every aspect except they did inherit a wild streak from their Spanish sire but the Alpine x Spanish F1 kids look and are built just like their Spanish herdsire. My dairy does are all very moderately framed and my Spanish Herdsire is large framed and heavily muscled. Long story short, the Spanish X Alpine show a great deal of hybrid vigor as compared to the Spanish x Nubian kids. Odd how genetics work when you cross breed but that's what I like about cross breeding. I will have some Spanish X Nubian F1 weanlings (bucks and does) for sale in July for either commercial breeders or meat kids.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 10, 2014)

Fantastic! I would think the Alpines would be a great cross with the Spanish. Love to see some pics too. Just sayin' 

I am a big fan of crossing breeds!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 10, 2014)

Do you have the data on the birth and weaning weights?  I would love to see how the numbers look. It would be a fascinating to compare that to the F1 boer/kiko, Spanish/kiko/Spanish Boer crosses Dr. Browning did at Tennessee.

 I have been wanting some of your Koy Ranch Spaniards but hubby says no more new ones for a few years.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 10, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> Do you have the data on the birth and weaning weights?  I would love to see how the numbers look. It would be a fascinating to compare that to the F1 boer/kiko, Spanish/kiko/Spanish Boer crosses Dr. Browning did at Tennessee.
> 
> I have been wanting some of your Koy Ranch Spaniards but hubby says no more new ones for a few years.



I will start with the 1st Koy Ranch sired kid to hit the ground as far as weights and measurements are considered. Currently I don't do any weights at this point. Yeah, Dr. Browning has done some wonderful research and I hear a wonderful Veterinarian. As far as the Koy Ranch Spanish goats are considered, I will have my first ones (purebred bucklings) ready to sell probably by Spring 2015 and maybe some high % bucklings and F1's for sale even before that. You just let me know when you are ready for some of my goats and I will hook you up.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 10, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Fantastic! I would think the Alpines would be a great cross with the Spanish. Love to see some pics too. Just sayin'
> 
> I am a big fan of crossing breeds!


The 1st 2 pics are of my Alpine doe "Indy" (no horns) with her 2 like colored 1/2 Alpine/ 1/2 Spanish doelings and then a mahogany colored Nubian doe who always likes to "photo bomb" my pics of other goats. Same thing with the 2nd pic. The final 2 pics are of my previous herdsire "Nacho" who is the sire of these 2 Span/ Alp doelings.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 9, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> Do you have the data on the birth and weaning weights?  I would love to see how the numbers look. It would be a fascinating to compare that to the F1 boer/kiko, Spanish/kiko/Spanish Boer crosses Dr. Browning did at Tennessee.
> 
> I have been wanting some of your Koy Ranch Spaniards but hubby says no more new ones for a few years.


Jodief100,
Both of the  Alpine x Spanish does were bred in November to my Koy Ranch herdsire Zorro and today, one of them had a single buckling. The little fella weighed 6 lbs and is mostly black with a splash of mocha on the shoulders and an all black head. He will be 75% Spanish (Koy and Sawyer types) and 25% Alpine. The Sawyer Spanish is the sire (my avatar) of the Alp x Span momma, so this kid has 2 different lines of Spanish with a sprinkling of Alpine. Hopefully 2015 will bring us our 1st Koy babies. I will try to get pics as soon as everyone has kidded. I also have a pure Nubian doe that had a buckling (1/2 Nube 1/2 Koy Spanish). He was 4 lbs and his twin was stillborn but weighed 4 lbs. Both of these kids had frosted ears and solid color like a Nube.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 11, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> Do you have the data on the birth and weaning weights?  I would love to see how the numbers look. It would be a fascinating to compare that to the F1 boer/kiko, Spanish/kiko/Spanish Boer crosses Dr. Browning did at Tennessee.
> 
> I have been wanting some of your Koy Ranch Spaniards but hubby says no more new ones for a few years.


Jodief100,
Just had more Spanish babies today. We had a set of twin does 75% Spanish (Sawyer Spanish X Koy Ranch Spanish) and 25% Alpine. Both of these little girls born to a 1st time momma. This makes 5 babies in 2 days (3 boys and 2 girls). The twin does are marked up like Black and Tan Coonhounds. Still got several does waddling around ready to pop. Hopefully, all kids will hit the ground by the end of next week. Pics hopefully to come this weekend. One doeling weighed 3lbs. and her twin weighed 4.5 lbs.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 17, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Fantastic! I would think the Alpines would be a great cross with the Spanish. Love to see some pics too. Just sayin'
> 
> I am a big fan of crossing breeds!


SBC,
I posted some pics at www.facebook.com/calfeefarms also pics at www.calfeefarms.net click on "Kids" and this has pics of 3/4 Span X 1/4 Alp and 1/2 Span X 1/2 Nube. I have posted new pics of my herdsire, Koy does, and commercial does. I will try to get them moved to BYH as well.


----------

